# My New Little Bundle of Joy



## Quicksilver (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm happy to announce a new addition to the family:









Sorry so big...

She's listed at $298 on the mfctr's website, and $252 at Home Depot. I got her for $110 at Gander Mountain's going out of business clearance today. She was the last one they had. Her name, of course, is Smokey. She'll be smoking bacon, and cheese, and whatever I can stuff into a meat grinder this summer. 

I just had to brag, I am so happy with her!


----------



## Mismost (Jun 21, 2017)

Looking at the pic of pepper above...I tried smoking jalapeno peppers in our wood fired smoker....mehhhh...was OK. I still like the canned ones better.

That does look like how we smoke...filler up...both pits....leave no space unfilled. Normal day is about 60-80# of briskets...40-60 # pork loins...bags and bags of chicken quarters and thighs. We have also taken to placing potatoes under the briskets so the fat drips on them as the smoke works it's way end.....man you'll stand there eating those right off the pit in the middle of the night. I have also smoked shrimp but those never make it in the house, so nobody knows how good that is

4th of July meat sales are fast approaching....be ready!


----------



## Julie (Jun 21, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks! My kids are grown and half of them are gone so I don't cook half as much as I used to. I miss it. I'm still gonna smoke anything that will stand still for it, even if it goes to the local soup kitchen.


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 21, 2017)

Mismost said:


> ...I tried smoking jalapeno peppers in our wood fired smoker....mehhhh...was OK. I still like the canned ones better.



Try cooking them (to a nice char) on a small grill using charcoal and a hand full of your favorite wood (pecan and hickory are very good). Put in a paper bag after removing so the skins come off easy, then dice and put in a small pint mason type jar, cover with a little olive oil, maybe throw some fresh garlic in, and let stew in the fridge for a month. OMG, so versatile, works great in fajitas, chili, taco meat, etc. Made the mistake of adding them to my son's batch of nachos, thought he was going to sweat a few gallons, he liked them but didn't like the sweating so much. He learned that fanning your tongue with your hand doesn't help very much.


----------



## Mismost (Jun 21, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Try cooking them (to a nice char) on a small grill using charcoal and a hand full of your favorite wood (pecan and hickory are very good). Put in a paper bag after removing so the skins come off easy, then dice and put in a small pint mason type jar, cover with a little olive oil, maybe throw some fresh garlic in, and let stew in the fridge for a month. OMG, so versatile, works great in fajitas, chili, taco meat, etc. Made the mistake of adding them to my son's batch of nachos, thought he was going to sweat a few gallons, he liked them but didn't like the sweating so much. He learned that fanning your tongue with your hand doesn't help very much.



oh yeah, we do that! We buy a bushel basket of Hatch Chillis, and they char them right there, we dump into a ice chest and head for the house. Time we get home the skins are slipping off. We chop, the neighbors bag and vac, and we freeze. Thaw and use in beans, queso, chilli, sausage making...whatever...good stuff.

need to figure out how to made those chipolti peppers in adobe sauce...hot, smokey awesome flavor. We blend them up with Ranch Dressing as use that stuff for sandwich spread, chip dip, smear it on meat for the grill...heck my wife stands there with the jar and sucks it off her finger....she don't need no stinking chips!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 22, 2017)

That looks great. Super price!!!


----------

